# Unable to transfer distributions



## chudley (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi I'm new to FreeBSD and excited to get it up and running, but I've hit a snag. The following was downloaded from FreeBSD.org and burned as an image in both Roxio and Nero in Vista and XP, respectively.

7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso

The Burned CD boots and loads some files, has me setup partitions for swap and file system, then asks me if I'm sure I want to continue.  I click Yes and then get a lot of error messages in a row which read, "Unable to transfer the *.* distribution from acd0.  Do you want to try to retrieve it again?"  Choosing Yes does nothing saying No leads to more error messages detailing multiple Distributions that can't be transferred.  The CD doesn't even seem to spin.  I swapped out the CD and Cable for a different set and still had the same errors.  Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm trying to load it on a Pentium II 400 Compaq Presario Desktop.  128MB RAM and 12GB Hard Drive

Thanks,

chudly


----------



## aragon (Oct 20, 2009)

That ISO image doesn't contain any installation files.  All it does is boot your PC into the installer.  You need to tell the installer to fetch the installation data from elsewhere after that, usually FTP.

It sounds like you want to install from CD though, so you should download and use the disc1 ISO instead.


----------



## chudley (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Aragon!  That was pretty stupid, but I'm good at that!  Now I'm having another problem, but I'll start another thread.  Thanks so much for your expertise, although I'm sure that was an easy one for you.

cheers


----------

